# Need help with ID of male peacock??



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Dealer said it was some sort of Apache. Its very pale at times almost pinkish, they when confident goes deep grey with black stripes.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Apache are hybrids, and he seems like one of those. Those are sometimes hormoned when little, the yellow blaze makes them easy to sell.

Aulonocara maylandi are a true species, but are rarer, and do not always show much color in a mixed tank. If this fish was from a tank of mixed species, it probably is the hybrid.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

apache is a trade name for a certain hybrid.

It's definitely not Aulonocara maylandi.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

lilscoots said:


> apache is a trade name for a certain hybrid.
> 
> It's definitely not Aulonocara maylandi.


Interesting you say its not but I googled that name and it the first pic I have ever seen that looks like it, Its the smallest fish in the tank and doesnt show color well, but when it does is looks a lot like the photo for Aulonocara maylandi. Especially the dorsal fin an forehead and the orange colouration.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

noki said:


> Apache are hybrids, and he seems like one of those. Those are sometimes hormoned when little, the yellow blaze makes them easy to sell.
> 
> Aulonocara maylandi are a true species, but are rarer, and do not always show much color in a mixed tank. If this fish was from a tank of mixed species, it probably is the hybrid.


Not from mixed tank at Petsmart or anything, i'ts from a specialized breeder. She is french and speaks broken English so its hard for her to translate when she is saying sometimes. She said Aulanocara Apache and that's it. I know they are all imported from Germany.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, like I said, apache is a trade name for a hybrid. Some people use apache to descibe mayladi it seems but your fish (unless it's glare) has yellow going down the shoulder and into the pectoral fin which maylandi don't have, but is typical of malauna "bi-color" and developing "red-shoulder" types. That's my reasoning for saying it's not maylandi.

as an aside...this is one of the reasons I hate trade names...


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

lilscoots said:


> Yeah, like I said, apache is a trade name for a hybrid. Some people use apache to descibe mayladi it seems but your fish (unless it's glare) has yellow going down the shoulder and into the pectoral fin which maylandi don't have, but is typical of malauna "bi-color" and developing "red-shoulder" types. That's my reasoning for saying it's not maylandi.
> 
> as an aside...this is one of the reasons I hate trade names...


I have a couple red shoulders and there not similar at all. When he goes dark there is no color on neck at all, just black\grey. Orange up the snout like my other sulfur head and right up the top fin. Do you mean bi-color 500? wouldn't they be green and blue?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Just comparing him to the maylandi I have from a couple of different bloodlines. Yours appears to me at least to have a yellow band behind the gill plate that is not present on any of the males I have. Their yellow is confined to the forehead and dorsal fin. and by "bi-color", yes I mean Aulonocara maulana which possess a yellow band like what appears to be present in your fish.

I could be wrong, variation in coloring is a natural thing, In the end I don't think it matters if he's a hybrid or not as it looks like he's in an all-male tank anyway, I just wish people would stop using trade names for things unless they're describing a man made fish.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

whatever he is he is a very nice looking fish 
I don't know what type he is but like I said he's a beauty


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Jenn.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> Just comparing him to the maylandi I have from a couple of different bloodlines. Yours appears to me at least to have a yellow band behind the gill plate that is not present on any of the males I have. Their yellow is confined to the forehead and dorsal fin.


I Agree 100%. This fish is a hybrid. Aside from on this forum I've never seen or heard of an "apache". I had a wild caught colony of A.maylandi with over 20 individuals with 5+ males and none of them ever had any yellow on the body.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

you are welcome Lucky777
I guess when it comes to fish I like the colorful ones 
and Cichlids deffently have color and I like that in my tanks


----------

